# Why is there a Corolla hybrid?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Isn't that basically a Prius?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it's because some people prefer the sedan style to a hatchback and some people don't like the stigma of being a Prius Driver.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Isn't that basically a Prius?


Yes, it has the Prius Tran/Motor in it now , 2020 version 
But Prius actually has more room ? and will get you over 60+ mpg on the hybrid vs 50ish on Corolla hybrid


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> Yes, it has the Prius Tran/Motor in it now , 2020 version
> But Prius actually has more room ? and will get you over 60+ mpg on the hybrid vs 50ish on Corolla hybrid


Are they going to kill the Prius? Looks like a consolidation move.

Can produce a Corolla hybrid cheaper than a Prius.

This way, if they redesign the battery pack, people won't be able to scavenge old Prius batteries. More money after the sale.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Are they going to kill the Prius? Looks like a consolidation move.
> 
> Can produce a Corolla hybrid cheaper than a Prius.


No

Two different crowds , Corolla vs Prius 
I go with the Prius?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Isn't that basically a Prius?


Nope, it's a Corolla.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Are they going to kill the Prius? Looks like a consolidation move.
> 
> Can produce a Corolla hybrid cheaper than a Prius.
> 
> This way, if they redesign the battery pack, people won't be able to scavenge old Prius batteries. More money after the sale.


PRIUS built Toyotas name for Hybrids.

Killing it would be a stupid move.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought a Corolla was something you drink


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I thought a Corolla was something you drink :smiles:


LESS FILLING

TASTES AVERAGE.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

More car-like appearance and less room. Other than those its a Prius. 

But prius has blind spot, auto parallel parking and parking sensors.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I think it's because some people prefer the sedan style to a hatchback and some people don't like the stigma of being a Prius Driver.


I love the stigma of increased profitability. Oh yeah, and so does my bank account!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> I love the stigma of increased profitability. Oh yeah, and so does my bank account!


One of my cars is actually a Prius. I was just explaining why Toyota decided to make a Corolla Hybrid.
The Corolla Hybrid is actually a really bad choice for rideshare right now because it's too expensive.
It will be a great choice in 3 to 8 years when used ones are available for a reasonable price. 
Used Priii will be the top option for Uber/Lyft, Food Delivery, etc for the foreseeable future till the prices and battery range of used full electrics get reasonable enough for rideshare/food delivery.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> No
> 
> Two different crowds , Corolla vs Prius
> I go with the Prius?


Prius u Get In and step out.
Corolla u Drop down, and climb out of. *Little car for Maid Services
If u like cleaning toilets ? Corolla's the top pick✔ *


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Corolla s a better looking car than the Prius. I’d buy a Corolla again, but not a Prius.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Prius equals Uber driver. Some people want good gas mileage but not be confused with being low ambition driver so Corolla


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Prius equals Uber driver. Some people want good gas mileage but not be confused with being low ambition driver so Corolla


What does Corolla say about the driver?
?Immigration and Customs Enforcement always
Take note of Corolla drivers & occupants*✔*


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> One of my cars is actually a Prius. I was just explaining why Toyota decided to make a Corolla Hybrid.
> The Corolla Hybrid is actually a really bad choice for rideshare right now because it's too expensive.
> It will be a great choice in 3 to 8 years when used ones are available for a reasonable price.
> Used Priii will be the top option for Uber/Lyft, Food Delivery, etc for the foreseeable future till the prices and battery range of used full electrics get reasonable enough for rideshare/food delivery.


Corolla hybrid is actually good car for money. Base niro about same price but driver assist features doesn't come standard. 50 mpg sedan? Definitely ??


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

2starDriver said:


> Corolla hybrid is actually good car for money. Base niro about same price but driver assist features doesn't come standard. 50 mpg sedan? Definitely ??


Yes, but there's a difference between being a good car for the money and a good car for Uber. It's too new and too expensive to use for UberX. Only old used cars should be used for UberLyft, Food Delivery, etc.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The new corolla is about the same size as the camry from 20 years ago.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The new corolla is about the same size as the camry from 20 years ago.


I think the new Corolla is actually a little bigger. I still see the old Camry's, and my neighbor had a new Corolla. I've seen some nice Corolla's. If I wanted a car, that's what I'd get. But with snow, I feel safer in an SUV.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The new corolla is about the same size as the camry from 20 years ago.


People are gettin' bigger. Not in a good way.....


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Good Golly Miss Molly.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think the new Corolla is actually a little bigger. I still see the old Camry's, and my neighbor had a new Corolla. I've seen some nice Corolla's. If I wanted a car, that's what I'd get. But with snow, I feel safer in an SUV.


By Stephen Edelstein July 30, 2019

The compact Corolla measures 182.3 inches long, 70.1 inches wide, 56.5 inches tall, with a 106.3-inch wheelbase.

The midsize Camry stretches to 192.7 inches in SE and XSE trims (192.1 inches in other trims), is 72.4 inches wide, and 56.9 inches tall, with a 111.2-inch wheelbase
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/toyota-camry-vs-corolla/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I thought a Corolla was something you drink :smiles:


No it's something you color with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Prius u Get In and step out.
> Corolla u Drop down, and climb out of. *Little car for Maid Services
> If u like cleaning toilets ? Corolla's the top pick✔*


Cleaning toilets pays $25.00-$50.00 an hour


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Stephen Edelstein July 30, 2019
> 
> The compact Corolla measures 182.3 inches long, 70.1 inches wide, 56.5 inches tall, with a 106.3-inch wheelbase.
> 
> ...


1999 Toyota Camry/Dimensions
189″ L x 70″ W x 55″ H

As was mentioned above, the new Corolla is similar in size to a 20 year old Camry.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Cleaning toilets pays $25.00-$50.00 an hour


And in Hotels it's Union ✔
paid vacations
Medical & Dental
401K
English not required

However, most drivers won't qualify because of
Drug Test✔


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Stephen Edelstein July 30, 2019
> 
> The compact Corolla measures 182.3 inches long, 70.1 inches wide, 56.5 inches tall, with a 106.3-inch wheelbase.
> 
> ...


I was right. If you compare 1990 Camry to 2019 Corollai, the Corolla now is slightly bigger and higher, but with less trunk space. But thanks for your info.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Yes, it has the Prius Tran/Motor in it now , 2020 version
> But Prius actually has more room ? and will get you over 60+ mpg on the hybrid vs 50ish on Corolla hybrid


Actually had a Corolla hybrid pax, who purchased it few days back 
He is having it coated 
53 mpg listed, but he is getting 55
Psi- 36/38 on tires 
No spare 
11.5 gallon tank 
He paid 20 cash, but dealership wanted 23-24
Another dealership had a red one for 20, so the second dealership gave him for 20k
He sold his old Prius and got Corolla hybrid 
If you offer cash, they will come down few thousands 
Mentioned something about not compatible with android phone yet 
In his opinion best bargain in the market


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Stephen Edelstein July 30, 2019
> 
> The compact Corolla measures 182.3 inches long, 70.1 inches wide, 56.5 inches tall, with a 106.3-inch wheelbase.
> 
> ...


I bought a 2002 "Midsize" Passat Sedan in 2004. It was 185.2" long, 57.6" tall, and 68.7" wide with a 15.0 cubic feet trunk and a 106.4" wheelbase .
Compact cars these days are getting close in size to that midsize car from years ago.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I rented a 2019 non-hybrid Corolla for a 500 mile drive from SF to San Diego. It had some nice gadgets such as adaptive cruise control and lane departure control, but apart from that it wasn't a nice car. It looked and felt cheap inside, there was lots of engine and road noise and the suspension crashed over every bump. And the stereo sounded pretty terrible. It really wasn't an enjoyable drive.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

OldBay said:


> *Why is there a Corolla hybrid?*


Cause it's leaps and bounds better looking than that other monstrosity?!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Cause it's leaps and bounds better looking than that other monstrosity?!


The Gen 3 Prius Performance Plus Package was a fantastic looking car in my opinion though. Unfortunately they don't make it anymore.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> The Gen 3 Prius Performance Plus Package was a fantastic looking car in my opinion though. Unfortunately they don't make it anymore.


If you're designing a car with a "form over function" bodystyle with horrendous blindspots, it really should be a great looking car.

They had to make the prius look different from every other subcompact. The image conscious crowd are the ones who buy these. The car needs to say "look at me, I'm socially responsible, I'm driving a hybrid!" If it had looked just like the corolla, it wouldn't have had the same image.

Now that hybrids are old news I suspect more people will choose the corolla hybrid and they can retire that body style.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

mbd said:


> Actually had a Corolla hybrid pax, who purchased it few days back
> He is having it coated
> 53 mpg listed, but he is getting 55
> Psi- 36/38 on tires
> ...


$$$ is king everywhere


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

The reason it exists is because some people do not like Priuses and the Camry is too big for them


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> The Gen 3 Prius Performance Plus Package was a fantastic looking car in my opinion though. Unfortunately they don't make it anymore.


Like putting lipstick on a pig.  Matter of taste, though, so no need to get any panties in a wad. :roflmao:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Corolla is an afterthought. There is an Avalon Hybrid and RAV4 hybrid.


----------

